

CRM for tracking web customers? - mshaw

Any one have suggestions for a very light weight CRM system for tracking your web customers, e.g. logging e-mail conversations, sending mass e-mails, etc.
======
pmikal
I've been looking recently as well - trying to decide whether to build our own
or not. There have been some votes for <http://www.kayako.com/> in previous HN
posts....

